#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Фабио в Кунсангаре

## Денис Мухомор

Хотел сопственна узнать про субж.: будет ли Фабио летом в Кунсангаре, когда он там будет и что он там будет делать, ну и сколько будет стоить примерно что-то поделать вместе с ним.

Всем спасибо и различных благ.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Денис, пока полной определенности нет. Вроде бы планировался супервижн для кандидатов в инструктора и ретрит для опытных практикующих. Следи за информацией в русском Норбунете.

----------

